# Deputy Sheriff John Norsworthy



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Deputy Sheriff John Norsworthy

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*Fort Bend County Sheriff's Office
Texas*
End of Watch: Tuesday, January 4, 2011
Biographical Info
*Age:* 39
*Tour of Duty:* 2 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Monday, December 27, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Deputy John Norsworthy succumbed to injuries sustained in an automobile accident on December 27, 2010.

He was en route to backup another officer on a traffic stop when his patrol car left the roadway and struck a tree near the intersection of FM 762 and Benton Road. Deputy Norsworthy was trapped in his vehicle for almost an hour before rescue crews could free him. He was flown to a hospital in Houston where he remained until succumbing to his injuries.

Deputy Norsworthy had served with the Fort Bend County Sheriff's Office for two years and had previously served with the Rosenberg Police Department.

Agency Contact Information
Fort Bend County Sheriff's Office
1410 Williams Way Boulevard
Richmond, TX 77469

Phone: (281) 341-4704

_*Please contact the Fort Bend County Sheriff's Office for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## dallas03 (Aug 28, 2010)

Rest in Peace, sir.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Deputy


----------

